# Facebook



## bex123 (May 15, 2010)

*facebook *

been on face book for a long time but if any of u guys want to add me im Becky king my photos is of me after a few malibu's lol , thought it would be nice to connect with u guys other than here ,  take a peek at my strange lil life lol


----------



## whitty (May 16, 2010)

Becky i tried finding you on facebook but there are over 500 Becky Kings so i dont know which is you.


----------



## Laura22 (May 16, 2010)

I'm Laura Farrar. Picture is me standing on a beach with my arms out. I am also under the London Network


----------



## Freddie99 (May 16, 2010)

Just so you know who's going to add you I'm Tom Hreben, Eastbourne College network and my photo is me in a blue hoodie sat on a bench somewhere in the middle of Wales.


----------



## Freddie99 (May 16, 2010)

Hi Becky,

Having some trouble finding you. Anything that would help narrow it down?

Tom


----------



## Freddie99 (May 16, 2010)

Have just changed my profile picture on Facebook. I'm the large alien sor of creature in the last minute or so of this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvnfCfWnybY


----------



## bex123 (May 16, 2010)

hehe its prob coz i cahnged my pic , im on bornemoth network , pic of me , black hair , lip pierced sticking out my tounge after a fer drinkys  will try and find u


----------



## bex123 (May 16, 2010)

TomH said:


> Have just changed my profile picture on Facebook. I'm the large alien sor of creature in the last minute or so of this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvnfCfWnybY



u mean eddie!!! masssssive maidien fan !!


----------



## Laura22 (May 16, 2010)

bex123 said:


> u mean eddie!!! masssssive maidien fan !!



Me too! I like Iron Maiden


----------



## AlisonM (May 16, 2010)

I'm Alison Marnoch, picture is my Jack Russel.


----------



## Laura22 (May 16, 2010)

I've added you Alison


----------



## Freddie99 (May 16, 2010)

bex123 said:


> u mean eddie!!! masssssive maidien fan !!


I have Eddie as my back ground on my Laptop. He's on the lines of The Trooper... Ah such a legendary song that. It's an anthem!


Laura22 said:


> Me too! I like Iron Maiden



At last! Women who like Maiden!


----------



## AlisonM (May 16, 2010)

TomH said:


> I have Eddie as my back ground on my Laptop. He's on the lines of The Trooper... Ah such a legendary song that. It's an anthem!
> 
> 
> At last! Women who like Maiden!



Me too, dedicated metal head here.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 16, 2010)

TomH said:


> I have Eddie as my back ground on my Laptop. He's on the lines of The Trooper... Ah such a legendary song that. It's an anthem!
> 
> 
> At last! Women who like Maiden!



I like em too 

Have a t-shirt from the killers tour somewhere, original yo 

Prefer metallica though I have to say


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 16, 2010)

Hey bex I added ya  (i think lol) my name is louise laverty, same dp as on here xx


----------



## bex123 (May 16, 2010)

lots of maiden fans <3 it!! united in the big 'D' and maiden lol


----------



## bex123 (May 16, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I like em too
> 
> Have a t-shirt from the killers tour somewhere, original yo
> 
> Prefer metallica though I have to say



yup also love mettalica ( bit of a metal head )


----------



## Freddie99 (May 16, 2010)

Hey Louise,

I couldn't find you, a fair few about who share your name it seems. If you want I@m friends with Bex and Laura so please add if you want to.

Tom


----------



## am64 (May 16, 2010)

TomH said:


> Hey Louise,
> 
> I couldn't find you, a fair few about who share your name it seems. If you want I@m friends with Bex and Laura so please add if you want to.
> 
> Tom



hehee adrian smith lives near here and daughters are same age as mine ...so to cut a long story short when she went to thier 15 th birthaday party a few years back she said she had wondered who they where when she went up the stairs and saw all the gold discs ?


----------



## shiv (May 16, 2010)

siobhan murphy, photo is of 3 people and some snow. by now we must all have some friends in common!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 17, 2010)

Samantha Morris, Winchester Network

photo is my avatar <---------------


----------



## Pompey9819 (May 17, 2010)

well seeing we are all doing it = Sean Portsmouth = Portsmouth network


----------



## smile4loubie (May 17, 2010)

Louise Wise pic of me and my OH, me looking rather bored and him kissing my head. hehehe.  Don't seem to be on a network, but am friends with SilentAssasin, Shiv, Alison, Northerner and many others!!! lol


----------



## Gasman1975 (May 17, 2010)

Mine is Andrew Beresford, London Netword (I think) and pic is of me in a green and black shirt drinking a pint of cider.


----------



## Laura22 (May 17, 2010)

Gasman1975 said:


> Mine is Andrew Beresford, London Netword (I think) and pic is of me in a green and black shirt drinking a pint of cider.





None of the results I got have that picture....


----------



## smile4loubie (May 17, 2010)

Gasman1975 said:


> Mine is Andrew Beresford, London Netword (I think) and pic is of me in a green and black shirt drinking a pint of cider.



I think ive found you but not sure lol


----------



## Gasman1975 (May 17, 2010)

Hi Lou, Yep you found me lol

Laura, I have sent you a message and a friend request to see if it helps.


----------



## Laura22 (May 17, 2010)

Gasman1975 said:


> Hi Lou, Yep you found me lol
> 
> Laura, I have sent you a message and a friend request to see if it helps.



Not got any friend requests yet!


----------



## smile4loubie (May 17, 2010)

woop woop =) x


----------



## Freddie99 (May 17, 2010)

Hi Gasman,

Just added you, some mug with a picture of Bald Eddie will have added you. Goes by the name of Tom Hreben (or that's what I'm told my name is!)

Napoleon


----------



## Metal Man (May 17, 2010)

*fb*

Hi all, on facebook as well, Rob Flett, profile pic on snowboard, feel free to add as friend!!


----------



## AlisonM (May 17, 2010)

I notice today that there's a rumour Facebook will start to charge people a fee from July. There's a protest group started here, if you want to object. I'm not sure the rumour is true, I can't find any other references to it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 17, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I notice today that there's a rumour Facebook will start to charge people a fee from July. There's a protest group started here, if you want to object. I'm not sure the rumour is true, I can't find any other references to it.



there are always these rumours floating about and they always turn out to be utterly false scam groups.


----------



## RachelT (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, i think i started to ignore them after the July roumor last year... I'm Rachel Torode (now there's hardly any of those on Facebook ;-)) and my avatar is a cartoon of me with messy yellow hair  and spaced out eyes....hehehe. But i'm friends with Alison, Louise and a bunch of other people from here.


----------



## D_G (Jun 20, 2010)

Hiya just found this thread and hope you dont mind but i have added a whole bunch of ya  hehe


----------



## ypauly (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm paul gilmore feel free to add me.


P.S my dog has his own facebook profile(the kids did it) and he has more friends than me lol.


----------



## purpleshadez (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm on facebook as Martin Merrett.(which is handy since that's my name heh) Feel free to add me if you want. Mines the one with a pic of me with an orange caterpillar on my head


----------



## Corrine (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm on FB - Corrine Giffin and my pic is of me stroking a giant tortoise!  Am froends withNorthe, Loubie, Tom and a few others....


----------



## gail1 (Jun 21, 2010)

im on fb as Gail Sharman if you wanna add feel free let me know ur from here please


----------



## cazscot (Jun 21, 2010)

All added I think...



gail1 said:


> im on fb as Gail Sharman if you wanna add feel free let me know ur from here please



Gail there are a few of you what is your picture like? x


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just found this thread, hope you guys don't mind me adding you?! 

Mine is Emma Robinson (same avatar on my FB profile)

xxx


----------



## bev (Dec 18, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> Just found this thread, hope you guys don't mind me adding you?!
> 
> Mine is Emma Robinson (same avatar on my FB profile)
> 
> xxx



Hi Teapot,
I have never been tempted to join FB as from what I can gather it seems to encourage negative behaviour - nearly everyone I know has had a negative experience on there - but perhaps I am just an old dinosaur. I hope you find the people you wanted to contact.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi Teapot,
> I have never been tempted to join FB as from what I can gather it seems to encourage negative behaviour - nearly everyone I know has had a negative experience on there - but perhaps I am just an old dinosaur. I hope you find the people you wanted to contact.Bev



It's fine for keeping up with people bev, but I find it a bit clunky to use, to be honest. Obviously, there is little or no moderation on the general groups on there, but with friends it's fine (as long as you pick your friends carefully!)


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 18, 2010)

Plus if they start getting on your nerves you can just click delete


----------



## traceycat (Dec 18, 2010)

mine is tracey carson, im in a pic with my oh an daughter on her wedding day. please feel free to add me.


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi Teapot,
> I have never been tempted to join FB as from what I can gather it seems to encourage negative behaviour - nearly everyone I know has had a negative experience on there - but perhaps I am just an old dinosaur. I hope you find the people you wanted to contact.Bev



No bev well if you are im a young dino lol x


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 18, 2010)

traceycat said:


> mine is tracey carson, im in a pic with my oh an daughter on her wedding day. please feel free to add me.



think I found you tracey!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 18, 2010)

bex123 said:


> been on face book for a long time but if any of u guys want to add me im Becky king my photos is of me after a few malibu's lol , thought it would be nice to connect with u guys other than here ,  take a peek at my strange lil life lol



Hi bex it's sheena, hope everything is okay with you. I can't get face book, but you have my email address.  Lots of love X


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 18, 2010)

RachelT said:


> Yeah, i think i started to ignore them after the July roumor last year... I'm Rachel Torode (now there's hardly any of those on Facebook ;-)) and my avatar is a cartoon of me with messy yellow hair  and spaced out eyes....hehehe. But i'm friends with Alison, Louise and a bunch of other people from here.



Are you any relation to John Torode?

Or is that like someone asking me whether I'm related to George Harrison?


----------



## RachelT (Dec 18, 2010)

There's a guy called Brian Torode who has vertually proved that all Torodes are related, most people he's found are decended from one family on Guernsey, which is quite a small island, so i'm probably related to anybody who's family comes from there...But if i am it's very distantly (much to my father's relief, the idea of being related to an austrialian tv chef doesn't go down well with him), i've been to his restaurant but didn't get a discount.... :-(


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 19, 2010)

RachelT said:


> There's a guy called Brian Torode who has vertually proved that all Torodes are related, most people he's found are decended from one family on Guernsey, which is quite a small island, so i'm probably related to anybody who's family comes from there...But if i am it's very distantly (much to my father's relief, the idea of being related to an austrialian tv chef doesn't go down well with him), i've been to his restaurant but didn't get a discount.... :-(



I think he's missing a trick there. He could give a 10% discount to any Torode who turns up. It shouldn't be too bad trade-wise, there can't be that many Torodes living locally. Wouldn't work quite so well if he'd been called Smith or Jones though.


----------



## traceycat (Dec 19, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> think I found you tracey!



just added you emma


----------



## lyndasw (Jan 10, 2011)

I have just activated a facebook account I opened in 2007 and never did anything with .  I will try and add everyone when I get time. I have put the forum link on - it's a start  In the meantime feel free to add me, Lynda Cottray Swansea.


----------



## grandma (Jan 10, 2011)

Im carol shepherd my pic is a yellow m and m


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 11, 2011)

ahah thought i might join in on this seeing as im sucha facebook fanatic 
name is Estella Griffiths, only one on there i think? anyway you should know it's me from my dp


----------



## lyndasw (Jan 11, 2011)

Working though the thread. Um some people  have changed their pictures since this thread was started.  Think I have just sent a friend request to a total random person lol .. oh well


----------



## cmaxwell8 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Add me*

Hi everyone, 
Please add me, I'm Cher Maxwell, the only Cher that is likely to come up! Pic is me and my boyfriend!

Thanks x


----------



## twinnie (Mar 14, 2011)

feel free to add me vickie cope


----------



## margie (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm still resisting the lure of Facebook - though my SIL keeps trying to get me to join.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 14, 2011)

Feel free to add me I'm friends with a few people on here if you cant search me Louise Wise and pic is my body all in black showing off bump lol x


----------



## alisonz (Mar 14, 2011)

Well as everybody else is doing it I will too. My name is Alison Zurawel (bet I'm the only one ) and my pic is the Tottenham Hotspurs emblem xxx


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 14, 2011)

twinnie said:


> feel free to add me vickie cope



Whats your display pic vickie?

Have added you other girlies xx

p.s Alison copied & pasted but no results :S


----------



## twinnie (Mar 14, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Whats your display pic vickie?
> 
> Have added you other girlies xx
> 
> p.s Alison copied & pasted but no results :S



sorry should have said me my kids and hubby gradation photo


----------



## alisonz (Mar 14, 2011)

I have reset my privacy settings so people should be able to find me now xx


----------



## twinnie (Mar 14, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> Feel free to add me I'm friends with a few people on here if you cant search me Louise Wise and pic is my body all in black showing off bump lol x



found you lol


----------



## cazscot (Mar 14, 2011)

twinnie said:


> sorry should have said me my kids and hubby gradation photo





alisonz said:


> I have reset my privacy settings so people should be able to find me now xx




Have added both of you .

Anyone else feel free to add me Carol McCormack picture of me in my red party dress but say you are from here so I know


----------



## scanz (Mar 14, 2011)

Ollie Scanlan; display picture is of me in a black Puma (well, you can read the Uma part ) t-shirt, dark background and an empty pint glass at the bottom 

Feel free to add me, just let me know who you are!


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 14, 2011)

My name is Ilse Van Herpen. Before you start wondering, yes I'm the only one  I was last time I checked anyway! Always happy to make new friends!


----------



## jax8008 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi I'm on Facebook - Jackie Bruce and have a photo of John Lennon!!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 15, 2011)

I noticed from reading this thread that there is a facebook page for the forums, and one for DiDka ? so I joined those!

I?m a bit shy about whether to post my facebook on here, although I do have a second facebook page that is for my Second Life avatar!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I noticed from reading this thread that there is a facebook page for the forums, and one for DiDka ? so I joined those!
> 
> I?m a bit shy about whether to post my facebook on here, although I do have a second facebook page that is for my Second Life avatar!



The FB page for the forum is pretty much defunct I'm afraid. It was set up by my predecessor and I don't have any access details for it. DUK have recently had a 'LAAFFF' (Let's Add a Friend for Friday) running, which seemed to work OK for some, but also caused some conflicts where people were getting friend requests from people they didn't really know and feeling bad about ignoring them. Some people seem to be perfectly comfortable with putting their daily details on FB, others are more protective of their privacy. I tend to fall into the latter category, so you won't see a lot of activity from me on FB. For one thing, I really dislike the interface, and fr another thing FB seem intent on moving the goalposts at least once a week so you never know where you are or what possible security lapses you might be exposed to. I've been reading lately quite a few reports of FB manipulating things so that they can start using their huge following as a source of revenue by selling details on to marketing companies etc.


----------



## Fandange (Mar 15, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Teapot,
> I have never been tempted to join FB as from what I can gather it seems to encourage negative behaviour - nearly everyone I know has had a negative experience on there - but perhaps I am just an old dinosaur. I hope you find the people you wanted to contact.Bev



It depends what you have to hide, Bev  but I have to admit that within the first week I had been invited to a 20 year school reunion! There are reasons that I LIVE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!!!!

I only really got FB as a bit of free business advertising. 

Catching up with people I knew a long time ago - no thanks, but reaching out to people who could use my help - that I can do ...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've stopped accepting friend requests from people I don't know. Sorry...


----------



## Mark T (May 5, 2011)

I think I?ll open myself up  although probably no-one will want to know! 

You can find me in facebook under the surname ?Tickner?.  There are a few of us so I think I currently have a mostly yellow picture with me in the shadows and a little boy in it.  Alternatively you can find me on the facebook page for these forums.  PM if you need a direct email.

I?m not over keen on writing my full name here as these forums are indexed by search engines (although I?m not sure if this thread is).

I don?t actually post all that much generally and I do try to not inflict posts from my games on other people (farmville mostly).


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

Mark you dont know an Anthony Tickner do you?


----------



## Mark T (May 5, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Mark you dont know an Anthony Tickner do you?


Nope, but since my father fell out with his father, and my grandfather fell out with his brothers... I don't have connections to my extended family.  It's a fairly common surname in parts of Kent and Surrey as well.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

It's quite rare up here but I used to date a Max Tickner (centuries ago of course). 

I did jopin up but I'm hardly ever in Facebook these days.


----------



## AnnW (May 5, 2011)

If anyone wants to find me I am on facebook Ann Wibberley, my pic is of me and my mum, I have a pinkish t shirt on.


----------



## newbs (May 5, 2011)

I'm on FB too if anyone wants to add me, Kelly Newberry, pic is of my 2 daughters as on here but they're in the bath in FB pic (modesty covered).


----------



## Natalie123 (May 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I know there was a facebook post previously but I can't it so I thought I'd start my own. Alan - I have just added you in case you wondered who the stranger is!
I am Natalie Ellis and my profile pic is me and my boyfriend on a rock by the sea if anyone wants to add me. If you let me know your facebook names I can add you! 

Thanks


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2011)

Heres the old thread if anyones wants to have a gander

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=8490&highlight=facebook


----------



## gail1 (May 12, 2011)

Im looking for more people to add on facebook as well Im under the name gail sharman main piccy is of me in a pink/purpal wig. If anyone wants to add me feel free just let me know where you are from
gail


----------



## Natalie123 (May 12, 2011)

Don't seem to be able to add you gail! You can add me if you like, I'm on the Warwick network and I'm in Kenilworth

Thanks Steff, I will abandon this thread and use the old one


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know there was a facebook post previously but I can't it so I thought I'd start my own. Alan - I have just added you in case you wondered who the stranger is!
> I am Natalie Ellis and my profile pic is me and my boyfriend on a rock by the sea if anyone wants to add me. If you let me know your facebook names I can add you!
> ...



No problems Natalie  I thought I would merge your thread in with the old one so everything is together 

Just the usual warning - don't confirm if you aren't sure who a person is!


----------



## Mark T (May 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> No problems Natalie  I thought I would merge your thread in with the old one so everything is together
> 
> Just the usual warning - don't confirm if you aren't sure who a person is!


I ought to get around to trying to add Alan too, been meaning too


----------



## Garthion (May 13, 2011)

I've been on Face book for a while, Dale Williams, feel free to add  me, just put Diabetessupport as a message and I'll confirm.

My picture is of the house in which Patrick McGoohasn's number 6 resided in the village (Orangey coloured half round.)

I'm from Tamworth btw that'll show.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 4, 2011)

Having seen Teapot point out this thread on a different thread.

I really ought to get around to adding a few people, I would like a few more diabetic friends!

I've avoided adding any of the girlies so far because I always think I'll come across as a stalker if I start adding them   maybe I'm being daft.


----------



## rachelha (Jul 4, 2011)

You are definitely being daft, we wont think you are a stalker.  I am Rachel Andrew and my photo is the same as on here.


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Having seen Teapot point out this thread on a different thread.
> 
> I really ought to get around to adding a few people, I would like a few more diabetic friends!
> 
> I've avoided adding any of the girlies so far because I always think I'll come across as a stalker if I start adding them   maybe I'm being daft.



Of course we won't think that!


----------



## Mark T (Aug 16, 2011)

just re-bumping this thread for any of the new people too the board who might be interested 

(and adding a few people whilst I'm at it)


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 17, 2011)

Feel free to add me Jennywren same pic as on here


----------



## ypauly (Aug 17, 2011)

Dont forget me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My dog has more friends than me on his facebook lol


EDIT : I'm paul gilmore pic of me in barcelonas press box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I can be found on Alans friends list.

EDIT #2 I have just noticed I have replied to this thread before lol so this would be a reminder.


----------



## Tumble (Aug 17, 2011)

Morning all,

I'm Heather Key, profile pic of me with my other half, black top, white cardi.

Hx


----------



## GodivaGirl (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm Val Lewis, profile pic similar to here, me with a dog


----------

